# A/C Problem



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

On my 2001, sometimes the a/c compressor will not run for a short period of time (cabin air will get hot). 

This condition happens when it is 80 degrees plus. You can just be driving down the hwy at a staedy speed and the clutch will stop cycling for a minute or two, then everything will return to normal.

So far I have replaced the Thermo control amp, bypassed the thermal sensor on the compressor, and tried a different relay.

I hooked up the guages and everything looks ok, at about 85 degrees and 1800rpm the low side is about 22 to 29psi and the high around 225 to 230.

I've seen some other posts where folks have had the same issue, but no follow up or resolution was posted. 

Any idea??


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

Here's an update... My described problem was getting worse; on a 75 mile trip my a/c would go out three to four times for as long as 10 minutes. What I did next was attach an 12v led light to the a/c compressor power line close to the a/c clutch and run the light into the cab where I could watch the compressor cycle. When the a/c would go out while I was driving, the led would stay illuminated indicating power was still being supplied to the compressor...............

So now I my repace the clutch after I do some more checks...............


----------

